# miejers %50 off ice fishing stuff



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

some things at miejers were %50 off. they were not marked yet but when scanned i got the bargain. 6 inch auger was $19.99. and u/light spinning rods (noreels) were $3. thanks miejers. lots of other stuff. lots of other clearance items in the sporting goods section.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

What meijers?

J


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

I heard the Meijer stores in Grand Rapids had everything 50% off this weekend. Including Shappell shanties. I checked the one in Big Rapids Friday and they said no clearance yet. (But I plan to check in first thing in the morning!!)


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I went to 4 Meijers today downriverish and everyone had ice fishing stuff for 50% off. Monroe, Taylor, Brownstown and Southgate.


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

I just got a Shappell DX3000 for $110!! I have a clam 5600 but thats a pain when I wanna go on my own.


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh, and the Westland Meijers had Atlantis camera's and Vexilar Fl-8's there for half off as well, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

Hurry up boys, there getting cleaned out fast!


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

was at southgate meijers today and everything 50% off . if anyone needs a shanty they still got 3 S3000 shappels in stock 95 dollars.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

whats the price of the atlantis with 50% off?


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

I think the Atlantis is either $150 or $100 with the 50% off, not sure though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

J_blocker,

Clear out your PM box. I'll start checking around for that auger.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I didn't have that many, thanks for looking for one.

Jason


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Riverrat,
We bought all three of the santys, $94.50 out the door


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

ANDY, thats a heck of a deal, I bought one also, didnt really need one because I got a one man I use but for that price I couldnnt pass it up.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Had to buy them for that price, we are going to keep one in the box, and just use one for now.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Was that you there when i was there. I was with my father-in-law and my kids. We told someone the shanties were $95 and he said he diint need it but couldnt pass up the price.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I didn't talk to any one at the store. My friends dad told me about them when I got home from up north


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What size shanty would I need for an adult and two kids?


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

My friends father-in-law bought a frabill venture at cabelas for $200. It says 2/3 man, but i beg to differ. It will fit 2 of me but there is no room to stretch your legs. I sat in a shapell 3000 it is a 2 man but it is wider but not as tall. So I bought 2 of them


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I guess it's time for a pop up shanty. Froze my hiney off yesterday at dawn. I need a windbreak. I'll go by the Fraser Meijers tonight and see how much money I can blow in one stop.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

Steve,
I would get a good sized 3-4 person shanty, the lil ones will only get bigger........


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks to you wonderful people here on the forums, I just returned my Shappell 3000 that I bought three days ago for $189.99, and rebought it for $95.09. The clerk in sporting goods told me over the phone that I couldn't return it and rebuy it, so I called the front desk and asked the same question, and was told that as long as I had the receipt, they didn't care where I bought it. Thanks again guys,and gals.


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

They're not on sale yet here in the semi-North country. I tried to put a Shappell on layaway but the clerk said if I did, I wouldn't get the discount price when it goes on clearance. However, she said I could put it on layaway, then when they go on clearance, pay full price to get it out - THEN return it for a refund - THEN when they put it back on the shelf I could RE-buy it for the clearance price. What a pain! Also, I was just told that some of the stores started this clearance before they were supposed to! Oops! Good news for you lucky guys who grabbed them up!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Might as well pick up a whole cardboard pack of teardrops while your there. Ones i bought were 99 cents, on sale for 40 cents, the whole cardboard was like 9 bucks. If you go to a tackle shop you'll only get 9 or 10, I got 25 or 30. What a deal!


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Went to the Meijer's up here in Auburn Hills. Had one Shappell left and while I was debating about buying it, the clerk was on the phone w/ someone inquiring about it. I bought it, along with a spud $4.00 and good gloves $6.00. I've got a Clam shanty now but like everyone says, just couldn't pass it up at that price. Besides, it should be easier to put up by myself.


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody saw the Atlantis cam for 1/2 off, and if so, where? I live west of Toledo and would be willing to drive up to a location in Michigan but would hope to find the closest. (If you could post the closest city/area that would help!! Also, I need someone who actually saw the Atlantis at 50% off as there have been conflicting reports here! Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

catfishtom210,

Try calling the one in Fraser, Mich. I was there on Friday and they had one of those cameras and one Vexilar (f-8?). I believe they were marked down but I am not positive. I wasn't in the market for one myself. It might be worth your phone call. Good luck.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Went to the Livonia store and they didn't have any shanties or augers. Bought a rod. Will check the Wixom store tonight.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was just at the Royal Oak Meijers.

They had 3 Shapell S3000's and 3 Shapell DX3000's . Don't knowq the difference except that one said 2-3 people will fit and the other one said 2-4.

I checked Rochester, Royal Oak, Sterling Heights. They ALL had Vexilars and Atlantis cams. BUT they are all still regular price.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I checked the Meijers in Washington, TWP at 26 mile rd. Limited ice fishing left. They had a few rods, teardrops, glove, etc. No shanties left, however.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The northville one had two 3000's but someone had a hold on them. Few rods, lots of teardrops, bunch of line but its cheap,


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

The Westland Meijers had the Atlantis and Vexilars on the shelf along with all the other 50% off items.I saw somewhere else people were getting them at half off so.... if you want one or the other go for it.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

The only difference is the DX3000 has two windows and the S3000 has only one.

There's no sale at the Meijers in Oxford. I spoke with the MGR. and he said that corporate has only allowed the 50 % sale at specific locations. What a joke! The S3000 is $189.00 and there's only one left that someone has being held already.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Catfishtom, I just checked the woodhaven meijers because they had 2 atlantis camaras, They were priced at 199 bucks so I asked if they were half off and they werent. so anyway they are $199, still DOESNT SOUND LIKE A BAD PRICE. although I have no idea what they cost regularly, but I would bet around 300 or more. I just also got back from cabelas and they had some aqua vus in the bargain bin. they had acouple for $219 and I had a 75 dollar coupon so I got one of them.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from the Meijers here in Owosso. No clearance on ice fishing equipment and they don't know if or when there will be one...Patch


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

just got off the phone with the westland Meijers they said the VEXILAR FL-8 and the ATLANTIS cameras are not in the 50% off clearance sale. also no 50% sale at the Livonia Meijers yet.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

SORRY GUYS THAT WAS THE NORTHVILLE MEIJERS


----------



## surfman (Mar 7, 2002)

Just went to Miejers in Grand Haven . Talked with the sports manager, he said no way any of the Meijers would sell the Vexlars or the Cameras for 50% off . There is not that much margine on those Items . I Did pick up some of the disposable hand warmers and tear drops for half off . I didn't see a single Ice tent .


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Nearly 1200 views in less then a day, all i have to say is WOW!!!!

Jason


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Canton Twp. Meijers has a vex half off, the Westland store still has the vex and camera, and sleds for $12, but almost no tackle. Lots of $8 spuds at the Canton store.

Hunting clothes are half off.. I picked up a pair of thick wool socks for under $5, and a pair of knee high rubber boots for $10. I also grabbed the last HT Woodsman ultralight rod for under $5. 

No $19 augers.


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I have check all the stores in Central MI and no luck finding a shanty if anyone knows where I can get a deal on a Shappell DX3000 I am looking.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Thought this might save a trip or two...The stores in Waterford & Commerce don't have much left (no shanties).Did score some moonglitters,marmooskas,creapers-$3.70,camo gloves.Also archery stuff is 75% off!!Most of the stuff is garbage but I got some Hawgs-ltd. buck scent for $3.70 instead of $14 regular, heck-I'll try anything for them jumbos?? good fishin,&,,,, huntin. BG


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Two of the stores in GR had 50% off everything last Friday. We called the other two today and they said not yet. Also called Mt Pleasant, Big Rapids and Cadillac and none of them are on clearance. Big Rapids store told me it would probably be the third week in February. Apparently Meijer corporate is all over the place on this stuff. In BR I was told that it's later here than down state because "we are closer to the lakes than they are."


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I just got back from the Ann Arbor Meijer's on AA-Saline Road and left with a couple nice rods sans reels for the princely sum of $2.90 each. Oh, and a nice pair of rod props for $0.90. 

What's not to like about Meijer's?


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

has anyone actually priced the VEXILAR? i stopped by the Canton store and they said no to the 1/2 off on them.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Kind of misleading how they have them sitting right under the half off sign. 

Oh well..even if....I still couldn't afford it.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

Went to the 16 and vandyke store got a rod and real combo for 12 bucks then whent to the little mack store and got 2 rodand reel combos for 24 bucks. The flashers and camaras arnt inclubed. the flasher was $279 and the acua view was $199


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Has anyone checked the Kazoo area stores?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was at the Fraser store (15 mila and Utica rd.) They had about 12 tip ups and some bobbers in stock. Guess I'll have to travel tonight to find a pop up shanty.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The dx 3000 has a different type of tarping on it also.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

The Portage meijers on shaver rd. had vexilars and cams for half off. But they have sold them all now. I checked the 3 other meijers in the area, and they were not selling them for 1/2 off. ( I guess that's why the other 3 still had them in stock!)


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Is the tarping on the DX3000 better then the S3000? In what way?


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I bought a Shappell 3000 at the Royal Oak meijers at about midnight last night for $95. They had 1 left, Better hurry!!


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

The shappell DX3000 has a 7oz polyester canvas like covering in stead of the rip stop tarp like covering on the S3000. Picked the DX up last night at the Royal Oak Meijer for $114. Had 1 left at 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

The Meijers on Plainfield road in GR did not have anything 50% off yet and didn't know when they would....weird they are all doing different times for their clearance sales.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Guys, I may be too late but I am going to Meijers Down the Street Right NOW!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Darn, I wanted one of those shanties at that price but they seem to be far and few between. The Wixom Meijers had no shanties or augers and they did not seem to have the 50% clearance pricing either.

Wow 1700+ views on this thread.... just think if Reeds Sports advertised here how much business they could do


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The pricing is not marked on the items they ring up at the register. They haver those price checks in the store where you can check the price yourself.

We need to take all our new shapells and all meet in the same place


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Andy that was just the Southgate store all the other i was at had everything marked. The manager said she hsdn't got around to marking them yet.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The northville store doesn't have anything marked either .


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

DAWG HATS OFF TO YOU FOR TRYING TO HELP OUT THE GUYS FROM THE SITE.


----------



## JasonG (Jan 13, 2002)

anyone know about the Miejers on 23 mile and Gratiot. If not I will be heading their in a while and will post on what I left in the store.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dawg, you must have got there just after me.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Just missed you Steve.

Also if anyone is wondering, had them do a price check on Vexilar and electronics are not currently offered at discount.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Man if Meijers only knew why their 50% sale was clearing things out so fast


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I Just got back from the Miejer's on 23 mile and Gratiot. They have hardly nothing in the way of ice fishing equipment. They also don't have it at 50% off?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Steve I have a 6 inch auger that I would be glad to give you as I use the old spoons. It has been hanging in the garage unused for at least 5 yrs. It is one of the older blue Mora's and didn't get used a lot after I bought it. I don't know what effect the storage has had on the blades but you can always buy new blades if you have to. Ice fishing is a blast especially if you can get the kids into it. (Almost as fun as a day on the big pond  )


----------



## Stinky (Jan 19, 2002)

I will take the shanty if you still have the extra.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Great info to know bgoodenow!

I was at the Meijer 13 & Deq. They are pretty whipped out. Not much left. Didn't want to waste the trip, so picked up a case beer.
Cant leave the store empty handed!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Stinky, I got your PM you should have an email.

Thanks.


----------



## Stinky (Jan 19, 2002)

You Da Man...

I picked up the shanty and I on my way to Hubbard Lake to meet the boys. Catch Fish and Be safe everyone.


----------



## Toolman (Feb 5, 2002)

Just wondering... when you went into the Meijers that wasn't honoring the half off sale, if you attemtpted to talk them into doing it as everyother Meijers was honoring the sale.


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

I tried that at 2 flint area meijers and they said no. They do not have to honor clearance prices. Something about being in different regions.


----------



## Toolman (Feb 5, 2002)

I did the same and they would not honor clearance prices. They didn't have any instock any way.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Tried to post this at about 1:30 early this morning, but the 'exceeded bandwidth' message wouldn't let me .....

Was at the Meijers in Ypsi (3825 Carpenter Road, Pittsfield Twp) the afternoon of the 29th, and picked up a DX 3000 for $114...... and they had some (2-3) more of those and a few 3000's left... BUT.......They were NOT with the rest of the clearance-sale ice fishing stuff!!! Be SURE and ask a sales clerk ...... because these were by the bikes! Sometimes the clerks will call other stores for you to see if they have things in stock if you ask them.

They also had camo 'tubular' hand warmer muffs and hunting clothes left, where other Meijers around this part of the state are pretty much sold out. The Meijers in our 'neck of the woods' said the shantys and other ice fishing stuff weren't on sale and 'wouldn't be... there's a reason for that', according to the dept. mgr. (didn't wait around to find out his 'reason'.)

Can't wait to go try out the shanty! HAPPY FISHING!!
~ m ~


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Stopped in at the Meijer on M-43 in Lansing today. They didn't have any of their ice fishing gear at 50% off. I talked with their store director and told them about other stores in Michigan having their 50% off sale and he agreed to the price. In the few short minutes it took me to walk back to the sporting goods aisle I was told by the sporting goods manager that they would not honor the 50% off and would not call corporate to see if they would ok that price. Needless to say I'm very disappointed with this double talk and wanted to let my fellow ice fisherman be aware of this policy.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I went to all 3 Flint Miejer's and they are NOT having any 50% off there ice fishing stuff yet.


----------



## rkowal1250 (May 6, 2000)

If anyone has an extra shappell shanty that they picked up during this 50% sale that they would be willing to sell at cost please e-mail or PM me.
I wasn't able to get out to find one when the word first hit.
Maybe Dunhams,Dicks, or Gander Mtn. will be having a clearence sale soon?


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

Regarding the Flint area Meijers, I went to both the Hill Rd and Pierson Rd stores the day this thread started. They both had VERY LITTLE stuff left, but it had been going on. They were not, however, giving 50% off either the Vexilar or the camera. I called the Center Road store and the Lapeer store's sporting goods #s and the Center Rd store said they didn't have anything left and the Lapeer store said "not on sale yet", but she did seem to think they would be doing a clearance sometime soon.


----------



## JasonG (Jan 13, 2002)

Nothing at the 23 mile and Gratiot store

Went to the store in Port Huron today and they did not have anythin except. An Atlantis Camera and the flx-8 or something (the flasher) a few sleds and some tackle and tip ups.

However Dunams in PH has two shanties left. They have and Eskimo Traveler two man for $150 minus 20% so $120. Is this a good shanty does anyone have one.

Also Gander moutain is selling Fish traps from $150 and $170.


----------

